# Booted my Tivo drive in Vista :(



## tomas_lindstrom (Nov 2, 2008)

So, I messed up and booted up my computer in Vista with my original Series 3 Tivo hard drive connected, needless to say it messed up the boot sector on my drive and this is before I had a chance to back it up. 

Well, I want to use the Maketivobootable script to fix it but I can't seem to find any info on the parameters to use with a Series 3.

Any help would be very appreciative and It would help me get back in good standing with my wife


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tomas_lindstrom said:


> So, I messed up and booted up my computer in Vista with my original Series 3 Tivo hard drive connected, needless to say it messed up the boot sector on my drive and this is before I had a chance to back it up.
> 
> Well, I want to use the Maketivobootable script to fix it but I can't seem to find any info on the parameters to use with a Series 3.
> 
> Any help would be very appreciative and It would help me get back in good standing with my wife


Unless you went to disk management in Vista you should not have done any damage to your TiVo disk as Vista would not even see it, it looks like a new blank disk and you have to partition the drive for Vista to even see the drive.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Yes, since XP service pack 2, no version of windows auto mounts drives anymore.


----------



## tomas_lindstrom (Nov 2, 2008)

lessd said:


> Unless you went to disk management in Vista you should not have done any damage to your TiVo disk as Vista would not even see it, it looks like a new blank disk and you have to partition the drive for Vista to even see the drive.


Well, I did open the disk manager and apparently that's all it takes for windows to trash the bootsector.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

All is not lost. Using the WINMFS CD you need to run Fix Bootpage


----------

